# Paph. awarded



## Beetle (Dec 1, 2009)

This is Hsinying Viny 'Babbs' x farrieanum 'Faye', got an HCC, 79 points. It was labeled as Paph (Pulsar x Ruby Leopard) x farrieanum. 
So far I have been unsuccessful in finding the originator of this hybrid. Does anyone know who made it?


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know who made it, but the colors are amazing :clap::drool::clap::drool:.

Susan


----------



## Hera (Dec 1, 2009)

What an amazing color. Its like my Fair Fred on steroids. Very nice!!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 1, 2009)

looks excellent


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 1, 2009)

:clap::clap:CONGRATULATIONS!!! Well done! :drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2009)

It's a beauty! My guess is that it's an Orchid Zone cross. Check with paphiness -- he might be able to find out.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


Ramon


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 2, 2009)

My goodness! What a striking contrast between the petals and the dorsal sepal. This must have got a lot of attention!

Stunning flower. Excellent growing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2009)

Google Ching Hua *Orchids*, it's a Taiwan company

Forgot to add...Welcome to the fourm!....nice flower and award


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow! - congrats on your award - that is gorgeous:drool:

And welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## etex (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations! What a stunning bloom!!


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2009)

Really nice! and welcome!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW! The color is amazing, but I love the petal stance as well...congrats on the award.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 2, 2009)

I know Terry has done breeding with pulsar... maybe it is one of his.
Jim T


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome from NYC! Congrats!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

Spectacular :clap: :drool:


----------



## Pete (Dec 3, 2009)

try contacting Hilo Orchid Farm and inquire with James if he made the cross...


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice
Congratulations!

Craig


----------

